# Zellen in JTable alphabetisch sortieren



## Guest (27. Sep 2004)

Ich will die einzelnen Zellen in JTable alphabetisch anordnen
wie geht das??


----------



## thE_29 (27. Sep 2004)

entweder du nimmst sortedtable oder andere tables die das können oder du nimmst mein JTable aus den FAQs oder siehst dir einfach nur den Sortdecorator von mir an und lässt dich inspirieren


----------



## Guest (27. Sep 2004)

ich habe mir jetzt diesen code von dir kopiert:

```
public class SortDecorator 
	implements TableModel, TableModelListener 
{ 
  private TableModel realModel; 
  private int indexes[]; 
  public static final int LOGERR = 1; //Lognummer schwerer Fehler 
  public static final int LOGSELECT = 4; //Lognummer Selektion 
  public static final int LOGFKT = 7; //Lognummer Funktionslog 
  private int iColumn = 0; 

  /**************************************************************************** 
   * Konstruktor fürs Sortieren 
   * @param model model das übergeben wird 
   ***************************************************************************/ 
  public SortDecorator(TableModel model) 
  { 
//	  LogViewer.clog.writeNewLog(LogViewer.objPara,LOGFKT, "Konstruktor SortDecorator(TableModel)"); 
	if (model == null) 
	{ 
	  LogViewer.clog.writeNewLog(LogViewer.objPara, LOGERR, 
								 "null models are not allowed"); 

	  throw new IllegalArgumentException("null models are not allowed"); 
	} 
	this.realModel = model; 
	realModel.addTableModelListener(this); 
	allocate(); 
	//  LogViewer.clog.writeNewLog(LogViewer.objPara,LOGFKT, "Ende Konstruktor SortDecorator"); 
  } 



  /**************************************************************************** 
   * wenn sich was ändert 
   * @param tableModelEvent t 
   ***************************************************************************/ 
  public void tableChanged(TableModelEvent tableModelEvent) 
  { 
//	  LogViewer.clog.writeNewLog(LogViewer.objPara,LOGFKT, "tableChanged(TableModelEvent)"); 
	allocate(); 
//	  LogViewer.clog.writeNewLog(LogViewer.objPara,LOGFKT, "Ende tableChanged()"); 
  } 



  /**************************************************************************** 
   * neue indexes werden allociert 
   ***************************************************************************/ 
  private void allocate() 
  { 
//	  LogViewer.clog.writeNewLog(LogViewer.objPara,LOGFKT, "allocate()"); 
	indexes = new int[getRowCount()]; 

	for (int i = 0; i < indexes.length; i++) 
	{ 
	  indexes[i] = i; 
	} 

//	  LogViewer.clog.writeNewLog(LogViewer.objPara,LOGFKT, "Ende allocate()"); 
  } 



  /**************************************************************************** 
   * Funktion die nach der übergebenen Spalte sortiert 
   * @param column Spalte zum Sortieren 
   ***************************************************************************/ 
  public void sort(int column) 
  { 
	LogViewer.clog.writeNewLog(LogViewer.objPara,LOGFKT, "Anfang von sort(int " + column + ")"); 
	GregorianCalendar zeit = new GregorianCalendar(); 
	//Zuweisung der Spalte 
	iColumn = column; 
	//ruft den Quicksort mit rowcount -1 auf 
	try 
	{ 
	  quicksort(0, realModel.getRowCount() - 1); 
	} 
	catch (Exception ex) 
	{ 
	  ex.printStackTrace(System.out); 
	  LogViewer.clog.writeNewLog(LogViewer.objPara, ex); 
	} 

	//Alter Sort - Bubble Sort 
//	  for (int i = 0; i < rowCount; i++) 
//	  { 
//		if (i == rowCount / 2) 
//		{ 
//		  System.out.println("50% sortiert; Line: " + i + " von: " + rowCount); 
//		} 
//		for (int j = i + 1; j < rowCount; j++) 
//		{ 
//		  if (compare(indexes[i], indexes[j], column) < 0) 
//		  { 
//			swap(i, j); 
//		  } 
//		} 
//	  } 
	GregorianCalendar zeit2 = new GregorianCalendar(); 
	//Ausgabe wielange er fürs sortieren gebraucht hat in Millisekunden 
	System.out.println("Fürs SORTIEREN gebrauchte Millsekunden: " + 
					   ( (zeit2.getTimeInMillis() - zeit.getTimeInMillis()))); 
   LogViewer.clog.writeNewLog(LogViewer.objPara,LOGFKT, "Ende sort(..)"); 
  } 



  /*************************************************************************** 
   * Führt den Quicksort durch 
   * @param lo niedrigstes 
   * @param hi höchstes 
   **************************************************************************/ 
  private void quicksort(int lo, int hi) 
  { 
	int i = lo, j = hi; 
	//holt sich den mittleren String 
	String a = ( (String) realModel.getValueAt(indexes[ (lo + hi) / 2], iColumn)). 
		toLowerCase(); 
	//  Aufteilung 
	while (i <= j) 
	{ 
	  //solange der mittlere String kleiner ist, wird erhöht 
	  while (get(indexes[i]).compareTo(a) < 0) 
		i++; 
	  //solange der mittlere String größer ist, wird erniedrigt 
	  while (get(indexes[j]).compareTo(a) > 0) 
		j--; 
	  //wenn i kleiner als j ist wird getauscht 
	  if (i <= j) 
	  { 
		swap(i, j); 
		i++; 
		j--; 
	  } 
	} 
	// Rekursion 
	if (lo < j) 
	  quicksort(lo, j); 
	if (i < hi) 
	  quicksort(i, hi); 
  } 


  /*************************************************************************** 
   * Funktion gibt einen String an der gewünschten Stelle zurück! 
   * Spalte wurde im sort vorgemerkt 
   * @param x welche Reihe 
   * @return den String 
   ***************************************************************************/ 
  private String get(int x) 
  { 
	String str = ""; 
	try 
	{ 
	  str = ( (String) realModel.getValueAt(x, iColumn)).toLowerCase(); 
	} 
	catch (Exception ex) 
	{ 
	  ex.printStackTrace(System.out); 
	  LogViewer.clog.writeNewLog(LogViewer.objPara,ex); 
	} 
	finally 
	{ 
	  return str; 
	} 
  } 

  /**************************************************************************** 
   * Funktion die das austauschen 2er Objekte mittles index vornimmt 
   * @param i index 1 
   * @param j index 2 
   ***************************************************************************/ 
  public void swap(int i, int j) 
  { 
	int tmp = indexes[i]; 
	indexes[i] = indexes[j]; 
	indexes[j] = tmp; 
  } 

//Nur für den alten (Bubble) Sort gebraucht 
//	/**************************************************************************** 
//	 * Funktion die 2 werte in einer spalte vergleicht 
//	 * @param i wert 1 
//	 * @param j wert 2 
//	 * @param column spalte 
//	 * @return den höheren wert?? keine Ahnung 
//	 ***************************************************************************/ 
//	public int compare(int i, int j, int column) 
//	{ 
//	  Object io = realModel.getValueAt(i, column); 
//	  Object jo = realModel.getValueAt(j, column); 
// 
//	  int c = jo.toString().toLowerCase().compareTo(io.toString().toLowerCase()); 
//	  System.out.println( (c < 0) ? -1 : ( (c > 0) ? 1 : 0)); 
//	  return (c < 0) ? -1 : ( (c > 0) ? 1 : 0); 
//	} 


  /**************************************************************************** 
   * Liefert die Zeilen zurück 
   * @return die Zeilen 
   ***************************************************************************/ 
  public int getRowCount() 
  { 
	return realModel.getRowCount(); 
  } 


  /**************************************************************************** 
   * Liefert die Spaltenanzahl zurück 
   * @return Spaltenanzahl 
   ***************************************************************************/ 
  public int getColumnCount() 
  { 
	return realModel.getColumnCount(); 
  } 


  /**************************************************************************** 
   * Liefert den Spaltennamen zurück 
   * @param int0 welche Spalte 
   * @return den Namen der Spalte 
   ***************************************************************************/ 
  public String getColumnName(int int0) 
  { 
	return realModel.getColumnName(int0); 
  } 



  /**************************************************************************** 
   * Liefert die Spaltenklasse zurück 
   * @param int0 welche Spalte 
   * @return die Klasse der gewählten Spalte 
   ***************************************************************************/ 
  public Class getColumnClass(int int0) 
  { 
	return realModel.getColumnClass(int0); 
  } 


  /**************************************************************************** 
   * Liefert zurück ob die Zelle editierbar ist oder nicht 
   * @param int0 x Koordinate 
   * @param int1 y Koordinate 
   * @return true oder false 
   ***************************************************************************/ 
  public boolean isCellEditable(int int0, int int1) 
  { 
	return realModel.isCellEditable(int0, int1); 
  } 



  /**************************************************************************** 
   * Liefert einen Wert zu einer bestimmten x und y Koordinate zurück 
   * @param int0 x Koordinate 
   * @param int1 y Koordinate 
   * @return Objekt auf den Koordinaten 
   ***************************************************************************/ 
  public Object getValueAt(int int0, int int1) 
  { 
	return realModel.getValueAt(indexes[int0], int1); 
  } 


  /**************************************************************************** 
   * Setzt ein Objekt an der gewissen stelle 
   * @param object welches objekt 
   * @param int1 x koordinate 
   * @param int2 y koordinate 
   ***************************************************************************/ 
  public void setValueAt(Object object, int int1, int int2) 
  { 
	realModel.setValueAt(object, indexes[int1], int2); 
  } 


  /**************************************************************************** 
   * added einen neuen TableModelListener 
   * @param tableModelListener welchen Listener 
   ***************************************************************************/ 
  public void addTableModelListener(TableModelListener tableModelListener) 
  { 
	realModel.addTableModelListener(tableModelListener); 
  } 


  /**************************************************************************** 
   * Removed den alten TableModellistener 
   * @param tableModelListener welcher listener 
   ***************************************************************************/ 
  public void removeTableModelListener(TableModelListener tableModelListener) 
  { 
	realModel.removeTableModelListener(tableModelListener); 
  } 
}
```


ist das der richtige??


----------



## thE_29 (27. Sep 2004)

nö, das ist irgendeiner den ich mal wo gepostet habe 

denn hast sicherlich nur mit der suchfuntkion gefunden, wieso gehst nicht einfach in die FAQ wie ich es gesagt habe?

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7860


----------



## Guest (27. Sep 2004)

geht das nicht ein wenig einfacher??
ich verstehe das net so richtig

gibts keine fertigen methoden??


----------



## Guest (27. Sep 2004)

wenn ich die erste methode kopiere kommen gelich fehler
wo muss ich das den einfügen??

```
public class Editor 
{ 

  
  public static void main( String[] args )throws IOException 
  { 
  
      
	 BufferedReader eingabe = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("DYN_cyclist.txt")); 
	 int gelesen; 
	 String eingabezeile; 
      
	 eingabezeile=eingabe.readLine(); 

	 Vector input = new Vector();  // #### in diesem Vector speichern 

	 while( eingabezeile != null ) 
	 { 
		StringTokenizer  token= new StringTokenizer (eingabezeile); 
      
		String[] felder =eingabezeile.split("\\|"); 
        
		StringBuffer text =new StringBuffer(10); 
		  input.add( felder ); 
		  eingabezeile=eingabe.readLine(); 
      
	 } 
        
    
	 JMenuBar leiste=new JMenuBar(); 
	 JMenu menu1 =new JMenu("Datei"); 
	 JMenuItem item1 =new JMenuItem("Laden"); 
	 JMenuItem item2=new JMenuItem("Speichern"); 
	 menu1.add(item1); 
	 menu1.add(item2); 
	 leiste.add(menu1); 
	 Object rowData[][] =  (Object[][])input.toArray( new Object[ input.size() ][] ); 

	 String  columnNames[] = { habe ich weggelassen
		 }; 
    
		 JTable table = new JTable( rowData, columnNames ); 
		 JFrame frame = new JFrame(); 
        
		 frame.getContentPane().add( new JScrollPane(table) ); 
		 table.setAutoResizeMode( JTable.AUTO_RESIZE_OFF ); 
		 frame.setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE ); 
		 frame.pack(); 
		 frame.setVisible( true ); 
		 frame.setJMenuBar(leiste); 
		 table.setAutoCreateColumnsFromModel(false); 
		 
  
  
  
              
  } 
}
```


----------



## thE_29 (27. Sep 2004)

du hast keinen Ahnung von JTables  (scheint einfach so..)

ich würd dir benis tutorials in den FAQs für JTables empfehlen und nachher kannst du dein meins nehmen (dann verstehst du es auch)!

Mein Jtable baut darauf auf, das du dich mit JTables und Java auskennst! Also wenn dir JTable was neues ist, dann wirst du mit meinem JTable net weit kommen!

Und wo du den sourcecode reinwillst versteh i sowieso net?
Und was für Fehler?!?


----------



## Guest (27. Sep 2004)

ich habe jetzt mal zum testen die beispiele von beni kopiert (JTable sotierung)
dabei komme aber folgende fehler:

```
java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems: 
	DefaultSortTableHeaderRenderer cannot be resolved (or is not a valid type) for the field SortedTable.renderer
	DefaultSortTableHeaderRenderer cannot be resolved or is not a type
	DefaultSortTableHeaderRenderer cannot be resolved or is not a type
	DefaultSortTableHeaderRenderer cannot be resolved or is not a type
	SortableTableModel cannot be resolved (or is not a valid type) for the parameter model of the method SortedTable
	SortableTableModel cannot be resolved or is not a type
	SortableTableModel cannot be resolved or is not a type
	renderer cannot be resolved or is not a field
	SortedTableListener cannot be resolved or is not a type
	SortedTableListener cannot be resolved (or is not a valid type) for the parameter listener of the method addSortedTableListener
	SortedTableListener cannot be resolved (or is not a valid type) for the parameter listener of the method removeSortedTableListener
	SortedTableListener cannot be resolved or is not a type
	SortedTableListener cannot be resolved or is not a type
	renderer cannot be resolved or is not a field
	DefaultSortTableHeaderRenderer cannot be resolved or is not a type
	DefaultSortTableHeaderRenderer cannot be resolved or is not a type
	renderer cannot be resolved or is not a field

	at forum.SortedTable.<init>(SortedTable.java:43)
	at JTableDemo.main(JTableDemo.java:43)
Exception in thread "main"
```


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (27. Sep 2004)

Titel präzisiert.


----------



## Guest (27. Sep 2004)

was??  ???:L


----------



## Guest (27. Sep 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Titel präzisiert.



was meinst du damit??


----------



## stev.glasow (27. Sep 2004)

Dass er den Titel des Threads geändert(bzw. präzisiert.) hat.

Und zu deinem Problem: Arbeite mal die JTable-FAQs von Beni durch.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5321


----------



## Guest (27. Sep 2004)

daher habe ich ja auch den code für die sortierung  
deswegen wundert es mich das es nicht geht


----------



## thE_29 (27. Sep 2004)

du weißt nicht wirklich was ein JTabel ist
dann kopierst du den source (irgendeinen teil, wir wissen ja nichtmal welchen) in dein Programm
dann wirfst du uns einen Fehler auf den Kopf

und wir sollen jetzt rausfinden wo dein Problem ist?
Glaub das Problem ist, das du das FAQ einfach schritt für schritt durchmachen solltest!


----------

